

Where flat UI fails - bgnm2000
http://elliotnash.me/where-flat-ui-fails

======
ricardobeat
I'd add "rounded profile picture" to that list of design trends.

~~~
bgnm2000
Yes most definitely - but thats a stylistic trend, and not being mis-used in
most cases, even if dated.

------
jmorrin
btw never rebase!

~~~
bgnm2000
Unless you absolutely must

